# Another question about Mike's tapes



## Gret (Sep 23, 2003)

My IBS audio program arrived today! YIPPEE! I can't wait to start. Many of you said you use the program before you go to sleep at night. Does anyone have experience with using them a different time of day? My best time would be early morning I think. When bedtime comes, all I can do is sleep!


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Gret, Glad they arrived so quickly! You can do the program any time of day you wish. Please read the booklet all the way through before you start, and it will answer many of your questions, go to page 8 regarding sleeping during sessions; go to page 9 regarding best time to listen. Also, visit the website and go to the FAQ (Frequently Asked Questions) page, for more info on the program: http://www.ibsaudioprogram100.com Personally, I did the program at night for restful sleep, but many here on the BB have done them in the morning, or during the day when they have a quiet time without distractions. Mike says it is best to keep the same time of day if it is possible, but if not, at least adhere to the listening schedule.All the best and enjoy your journey!!


----------



## Gret (Sep 23, 2003)

Thanks for the reply! I did read the booklet and am ready to get going! I am so excited that I'm going to be feeling better! I just know I will!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Gret


----------

